# XD Driver SingleSpeed Options?



## fellsbiker (Jun 17, 2006)

I always convert my bike to a single speed before I go downhilling. It's about a 2.4:1 gear ratio, and that's plenty good enough for me, i'm not trying to win any races, just have fun. It's really nice having all that less metal bouncing around. I have a single speed chain, cog, spacer kit and tensioner I keep in a box. Its a pretty quick swap over.

But not any more! I finally got rid of my ancient azonic outlaw rims, and got some custom made ones that use an XD driver and SRAM 11 speed cassette. The new drivetrain works great, but I still would really like to go back to SS for the lift service. It would be very easy for someone to make a single speed adapter for the XD, but I haven't been able to find any that already exist. 

Do I have any options or am I S.O.L.?

Somehow I don't have a single picture of my bike in "single speed mode".


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I looked around a while ago and came up empty. If someone makes one I'd love to hear about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

Does you hub model have a SS driver option? It would add ten minutes at most to your swaps.


----------



## thepedalingfool (Feb 15, 2016)

Unfortunately, there isn't an easy swap option with the XD driver hubshell. Fastest viable option would be having a separate rear wheel with either a single speed specific hub or a hub using the 10 speed drive shell.


----------



## sbmtbmatic (Apr 15, 2005)

I purchased I9's on a huge discount - because they came with an XD driver. I too wanted to go SS. So, the search began..... and I too came up empty handed. I even thought of starting a company to make an XD compatible single speed conversion kit (however, I have no machining skills whatsoever so no new company here...). So, I ordered the Shimano compatible hub, swapped out all the pawls and springs and seals, and boom! now we can use any of the SS kits out there. Speaking of kits, I highly recommend the Surly spacer kit. It is of the highest quality. Also, the absolute black cog is delicious.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

cstem said:


> Does you hub model have a SS driver option? It would add ten minutes at most to your swaps.


This won't work. The SS specific drivers are shorter and the hub flanges are wider. Simply putting an SS driver on a hub intended for a geared driver will result in a wheel where you can't get the chainline correct.

If you're using a DT Swiss rear hub, get an extra set of end caps and the Shimano 9/10 speed driver. Put the SS cog and spacers on the Shimano driver with the extra drive side cap. When you want to convert to SS, pull the XD driver and cap off the hub, put the Shimano driver and cap on, seat the cap, and install the wheel again. /soup


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

What hub do you have? Most hubs have a standard cassette freehub option. You can just buy one of those and do as solo-X suggests. It should be an even easier and quicker changeover than before.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

you could probably just play with your limit screws to keep the derailleur in one place (and then remove your shifter to remove any additional temptation  )


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

dejock said:


> you could probably just play with your limit screws to keep the derailleur in one place (and then remove your shifter to remove any additional temptation  )


dejock,

Dude, I think you missed the OP's application, whose part-time objective is to ride lift assisted DH without the need for a rear derailleur.

I think that's a brilliant application! If I shuttled DH, that's what I would do! It's a great idea.

What brought me here, is that I was wondering if an XD driver hub could be single-speeded. The answer is: no. Unless you can change the driver on the model of hub you have.

Pity.

I'm surprised the OP didn't research that before buying the nice wheelset. I need to learn a lot more about the XD driver and how it differs from the Shimano HG system myself.

The old cassette HG system makes a reliable SS hub.

I am looking for a single-speedable built bike with certain attributes for my XC activities. The more I resolve my objectives for the build, the more it looks like i will have to go al a carte all the way, or buy a geared bike and change a lot of parts.

Also surprised some machining wizards at a company like Wheels MFG, Paul, White Industries, or Chris King haven't come forward with something yet. Am I missing something here?


----------



## fellsbiker (Jun 17, 2006)

Jack Burns said:


> I'm surprised the OP didn't research that before buying the nice wheelset


I actually built up custom wheels, and getting the XD drivers so I could run a 10-42 (and hopefully at some point, a 9-46) cassette is far more important than being able to do a singlespeed swap for the handful of days I go to highland. Still would be nice though.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

*There is a Single Speed XD driver!*

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/02/1...o-a-single-speed-with-problem-solvers-zinger/

Looks great!!!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

fellsbiker said:


> I actually built up custom wheels, and getting the XD drivers so I could run a 10-42 (and hopefully at some point, a 9-46) cassette is far more important than being able to do a singlespeed swap for the handful of days I go to highland. Still would be nice though.


Wow, I just read the article, and the product, lists at nearly $80, actually takes cassette single speeding to a new level! Stoked to learn about this.

Here's a quote from the article at the conclusion:

"Once all of the bolts are tight, the cog is rock solid and there's no way for it to dig into the freehub body like stamped cogs tend to do on aluminum Shimano freehubs. Compatible with any 6 bolt cogs, if you need a size other than 18 or 20, Problem Solvers offers them in 16-22t. In this case I opted for a 32 - 20..."

The effect of stamped cogs and certain cassettes on Shimano freehubs has been a let down in existence for decades.

Link to the manufacturer's site:

Problem Solvers


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey, wait.

I was thinking how the heck are you running DH single speed on FS without a chain tensioner?

Unless your on a hard tail, or are using a certain type of chainring chain keeper, that is.

For XC use I cannot abide spring chain tension devices on my SS bikes.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Jack Burns said:


> I was thinking how the heck are you running DH single speed on FS without a chain tensioner?


The OP is using a tensioner.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

https://nsmb.com/articles/true-precision-stealth-roller-clutch-hubs/

He is using a SS setup that True Precision is testing.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> https://nsmb.com/articles/true-precision-stealth-roller-clutch-hubs/
> 
> He is using a SS setup that True Precision is testing.


Wow that's an impressive product review. Both the review and the product are great. Thanks for sharing these Travis.

On one of my SSs I have one of the old Shimano silent hubs. I would have look up what model they are. They aren't high-end at all. However I do absolutely enjoy the silence of the hub.

Whenever I get on my other SS with the White Industries freewheel, I notice the sound immediately. That sound is not annoying. It sounds the way a bike should.

But a silent hub is golden.

Maybe that's why the True Precision hub is anodized that color?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just run 10 speed hubs. I can switch rims and drive trains with nearly all my bikes that way.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

brent701 said:


> I just run 10 speed hubs. I can switch rims and drive trains with nearly all my bikes that way.


Does that mean you are using different end caps then?

Kind of related, I saw that Surly's Gnot Boost allows pretty much universal backwards compatibility.

Also, I just noticed I was missing the point about the True Precision hub, and using a chain tensioner on the FS above.

All good anyway. Just keep riding.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Jack Burns said:


> Does that mean you are using different end caps then?
> 
> Kind of related, I saw that Surly's Gnot Boost allows pretty much universal backwards compatibility.
> 
> ...


my Trek Procal is 15x110/12x148 XTR build
my Trek Stache 9.6 15x110/12x148 Sram GX build XD hub 
My Vassago Mooseknuckle I had built with 15x110/12x148 Nox rims laced to I9 hubs 10 speed driver.

I found a sec set of Stache 9.6 rims for a good price. Came with a XD driver. I got a 10 speed driver for that rear hub from Trek, was like 20 bucks.

So I can change all my rims out just no on the stache which I have no reasons to anyway. 
I can run my Niner Carbon rims on my Vassago as a SS, I can run them on my Procal. I run my Nox rims on my Procal with the I9 hubs fr racing. and my SS is currently plus'd SS

I love the options I have now going all 10 speed drivers. over my last SS driver on my old OpTi Vassago I had built.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

brent701 said:


> my Trek Procal is 15x110/12x148 XTR build
> my Trek Stache 9.6 15x110/12x148 Sram GX build XD hub
> My Vassago Mooseknuckle I had built with 15x110/12x148 Nox rims laced to I9 hubs 10 speed driver.
> 
> ...


Phew!

That's awesome. Live long and prosper indeed.

I slept through the whole 10 speed era.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Jack Burns said:


> Phew!
> 
> That's awesome. Live long and prosper indeed.
> 
> ...


LMAO.

I just ride, kill my legs for a little while and repeat the next day 
More enjoyable on my SS though


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

How about this:

Problem Solvers


----------



## SHowley2003 (Feb 21, 2008)

jbell said:


> How about this:
> 
> Problem Solvers


Yep. Works great! Easy to install and plenty of spacers to dial in the chain line.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

New to singlespeed and I'm interested in seting up my Mooseknuckle!

I'm looking at the problem solvers zinger in the rear and a Wolftooth dropstop boost 30 or 32 ring up front.

I'm reading all kinds of different advice on what chain would be best for this setup? Any advice?


----------

